# Freezing room above garage



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Someone forgot to insulate between the garage ceiling and the upstairs floor. Spray foam is going to probably be the best way to do it. Having that drain pipe open to cold air, is going to cause headaches, if the water freezes in there.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

With as disjointed as that set up looks. Might be nice to drop the ceiling, insulate and re-approach. 

Garage ceilings are almost universally done incorrectly.


----------

